# Breaking my Fattie cherry



## perry6272 (May 7, 2011)

Well, it looks like fatties are quite popular.  I had never even heard of them until last week when someone at work was telling us about having a "bacon explosion".  My ears perked up as he described the crumbled bacon wrapped in sausage wrapped once again in a woven matrix of even more bacon.  I knew at that moment what my next adventure would be with my newly acquired smoker.  The next logical step was to check the Smoking-Meat forums for expert guidance.  

 I decided to keep my first attempt simple.  The ingredients are as follows:

10 strips thick cut bacon + bbq rub
1 pound medium pork sausage
1 yellow onion (finely chopped)
1 green bell pepper (finely chopped)
1 red bell pepper (finely chopped)
3 cloves minced garlic
1.5 cups mozzarella cheese
fresh spinach (which I forgot to include until it was too late....whoops)
I sauteed the onions, peppers, and garlic in olive oil to get them nice and soft.  The assembly process doesn't require description for this audience.  I then smoked with apple chips at 235 degrees to an internal temp of 165.  It took about 2.5 - 3 hours (I wasn't watching the clock).  





































The final result was DELIGHTFUL!!  The meaty, cheesy goodness made my eyes roll back in my head a bit.  I see now what all the hullabaloo is about.   I intended to add fresh spinach on top of the mozzarella but I'd already rolled it up when I remembered.   Oh well, next time I guess.  

Tomorrow morning I'm making a breakfast fattie for my mother-in-law for Mother's Day.  I'm going to use the same bacon, sausage and the remainder of they sauteed onion mixture but add scrambled eggs and hash browns.  I hope it turns out as tasty as this one did.


----------



## gotarace (May 7, 2011)

Great looking First Fattie...your mother-in-law will be pleasantly surprised tomorrow with the fattie brunch.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## raptor700 (May 8, 2011)

Looks like your Fattie cherry got  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Awesome job,

BTW,   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   to SMF


----------



## boykjo (May 8, 2011)

Welcome to SMF and were glad to have you aboard. Join in and share your experiences, have some fun and don’t forget to post our favorite…

The Qveiw








Great looking fattie. Hope your mother in law is not on a diet....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

  

Why dont you swing over to roll call and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome and dont forget to fill out your profile.....

Happy Smoking

Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2011)

First off, welcome to SMF. Your first try at making a fattie looks like a great success. Congrats!


----------



## porked (May 8, 2011)

Nice job on the first one, may there be plenty more!


----------

